

The inhumane conditions of Bradley Manning's detention (wikileaks) - MikeCapone
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/12/14/manning/index.html

======
bediger
Inhumane treatment of mere suspects is what we get when we excused "enhanced
interrogation" of suspects in the name of The War on Terrorism. Well, along
with abrogation of any rights regarding search and seizure.

When we let "terrorism" be the magic word that excuses any excess, we let this
happen.

------
DupDetector
Although a later duplicate, this submission has more traction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010016>

